# Photoshop Actions



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2008)

I have PS2 and I'm looking to buy some actions. I have heard that some people around here use them so I'm wondering what your opinions are about whatever actions you use...

Thanks!


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 26, 2008)

Stacey said:


> I have PS2 and I'm looking to buy some actions. I have heard that some people around here use them so I'm wondering what your opinions are about whatever actions you use...
> 
> Thanks!



You might be better off buying a book or two, like Photoshop CS3 for Digital Photographers by Scott Kelby.


----------



## erewnoh (Jun 26, 2008)

That book is great, I'd suggest picking it up.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> You might be better off buying a book or two, like Photoshop CS3 for Digital Photographers by Scott Kelby.



I already have that book as well as other books on how to manipulate photographs. When I do portraits, I tend to take quite a few so for me, it would be easier just to use actions to make work flow easier.  I know a couple photographers around here use them and I do like the look of them, I'm just trying to figure out which would be the best for the money. Any input on what actions to look for would be great! Thanks!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 26, 2008)

I like Nicole V's action for color pop (can google, should come up) and totally rad actions (I have the 3 freebies).  I hardly use them though.  

I like nicole's action, but you do have to tweak it quite a bit.  That's about the only action I use on a fairly regular basis.

Oh and I also use Heidi from www.ilovephotography.com , her action to resize and sharpen for web.  Its just easier for me to hit that and then save, then to go through the tedious steps.  You can find that action by doing a search on ILP.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, one other that I use on a regular basis is phaunt's sunshine in my hands.  I use this on nearly every photo, to some degree.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jun 27, 2008)

I make my own for things I do a lot.  I have some to create levels and curves adjustment layers, a dodge and burn adjustment layer, resizing and creating borders, that sort of thing.

A question about actuions though:  How do you do it so that the dialogue box comes up in the middle of an action so you can adjust a setting?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2008)

Actions are just a script of commands that are already avaliable in Photoshop.  So if you have an idea of what you want to do and how to do it...you can just record your own actions.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 27, 2008)

Action Central


----------

